# New State Record Blackfin Tuna In Louisiana with a Striker Jig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

All of the credit goes to Captain Joey Davis with Voodoo Fishing Charters. 
Phone : 504-920-3474
Website: https://www.voodoofishingcharters.com

I was just lucky he was using one of our Jigs from www.strikertackle.com

Enjoy the article.

http://www.nola.com/outdoors/index.s...art_river_home


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

http://www.nola.com/outdoors/index....gler_shatters_louisia.html#incart_river_index


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

RockportRobert said:


> Congrats!


Thanks



denimdeerslayer said:


> Congrats!


Thanks


----------

